# Blitzen rta



## clydern (30/10/18)

Hey guys can anybody please explain how to wick this rta. The flavour is good but I can't seem to wick it. Maybe somebody can explain or show me a trick 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rascals003 (30/10/18)

Youtube is your best friend in this game

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## clydern (30/10/18)

Rascals003 said:


> Youtube is your best friend in this game
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


I tried but I can't really see what length they cutting it at. I am probably going to take it to a vape shop and watch them closely. So I can catch some tips 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## clydern (30/10/18)

Oh happy days






Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/10/18)

Hi @clydern . Take a look at this video from Vaping with Vic ( + - 11 mins in ).

He shows the wicking in detail and includes his "trick" for avoiding dry hits.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern (30/10/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hi @clydern . Take a look at this video from Vaping with Vic ( + - 11 mins in ).
> 
> He shows the wicking in detail and includes his "trick" for avoiding dry hits.


Hey buddy I am definitely going to have a look 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

